# Using tree branches to make scarecrow jack



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My neighbors let me have some tree branches after I seen them sitting out. Some of em had some nice wicked curves and shapes so I figured with the help of a drill,some screws and cheesecloth and a pumpkin head I could make some wicked pumpkin rot influenced scarecrows. What do you guys think of this technique vs. Paper mache? Here's some of my wood pile and then a picture of my inspiration for making this..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Other folks here have done something similar. It's very effective and definitely faster than papier mache I'd say go for it and see how they turn out.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Really? Cool I'm trying to search the forum to see if i can find anything similar. If you know any old threads in particular feel free to post or to all who have pics of how they did it i welcome it and would like to see!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some examples:

Hpropman did some blaircrows:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24990

Which were inspired by SKAustin's blaircrows:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24144&highlight=blaircrows

BrainSkillet was also inspired:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28787&highlight=tree+branches

Krough did a scarecrow that appears to use a lot of plant material:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28956&highlight=scarecrow

Vurderlak posted a shot of a very organic scarecrow here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24553&highlight=scarecrow


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool i like that idea and i might make some of those but i was thinking of actually using the tree limbs to make the wooden rotted skeleton bodies of the pumpkin rot then just add some stained cheese cloth or creepy cloth and carve a real pumpkin and pop it on top. I like the old eerie tree and vines all turned into a twisted pumpkin character... Kind of like this drawing it's my inspiration. It's a Chad Savage wallpaper....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scarecrow with the closest match to what you have is in the vurderlak thread (I was updating the list in my post around the same time you posted).


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool!!! Thank roxy. I'll post my scarejack when I finish it up


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Am am doing a similar wood-skeleton this year. Don't be afraid to cut and re-glue sticks to change their shape.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29627


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Never even occurred to me to use the limbs that came down in the last round of storms that way. I was just muttering about having to clean up. Looks like Norville will be getting "bulked" up some this year. Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is true got. I'll post whem mine are done.


----------

